# A package arrived today from Amazon......



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just in today through the letterbox, a Strapcode/Miltat Super Oyster bracelet for my modified SKX009, I ordered a spring bar tool at the same time.

Very excited, can't wait to get it on the watch.

The strap has got a chamfer double diver clasp with 6 micro adjustment holes, it includes solid end links and comes with 2.5mm fat spring bars included.

Really nice quality, finish and weight.

I hope you all like it...........


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2016)

KO_81 said:


> Just in today through the letterbox, a Strapcode/Miltat Super Oyster bracelet for my modified SKX009, I ordered a spring bar tool at the same time.
> 
> Very excited, can't wait to get it on the watch.
> 
> ...


 that looks a serious bit of kit, i look forward to seeing it fitted


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

that looks a sold lump of steel !, I like the very thick steel on the clasp, however on the 4 th picture is the pin located at a angle wide gap at bottom and narrow at top ?next to the release button, or is it the angle of the image , ?sorry I have a ocd eye for detail

deano


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks very well made with a solid construction, no doubt quite heavy but ideal for your watch.

Will look forward to seeing some pictures of it when fitted. :yes:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

deano1956 said:


> that looks a sold lump of steel !, I like the very thick steel on the clasp, however on the 4 th picture is the pin located at a angle wide gap at bottom and narrow at top ?next to the release button, or is it the angle of the image , ?sorry I have a ocd eye for detail
> 
> deano


 It's just movement and angles, the pin holder and plate which holds the clasp in have a little movement in them but are fine in practice. :thumbsup:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

KO_81 said:


> It's just movement and angles, the pin holder and plate which holds the clasp in have a little movement in them but are fine in practice. :thumbsup:


 ah thought it was strange for a well made looking bracelet.

deano


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here we go guys in all its glory.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Now that is really neat.

Egads

Dave


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I love that :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Sets it off nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Classy :thumbsup:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, I won't be taking this off for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Lovely piece! I wish more clasps had more adjustment holes like that one as I find that. How do you find e comfort of the clasp on your wrist?

Tony


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

not a bad looking watch either :wink:


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

The watch is absolutely stunning. :thumbsup:



TONY M said:


> Lovely piece! I wish more clasps had more adjustment holes like that one as I find that. How do you find e comfort of the clasp on your wrist?
> 
> Tony


 It's not bad at all Tony. :thumbsup:


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

I cannot believe how well this strap seems to fit the watch! Usually you can tell replacement bracelets a mile off. Good quality find.


----------

